# Probably the stupidest question BUT...



## bosox10 (Jun 9, 2011)

So I was diagnosed with Grave's Disease last year May, and all the tests showed I was HYPER....TSH was a flat 0 last year when diagnosed....

So now after the RAI last year in July, and flipping me into HYPO mode, up to TSH of 17.83 at my highest, and now at 5.83, WHAT AM I ??!! LOL..

The reason why I'm asking is because I just found this on the website for Synthyroid...
"Do not take SYNTHROID if you have hyperthyroidism or are allergic to any of its ingredients."- WHAATT??

I was hyper- That's what Graves is...So why am I on a pill that says NOT to take it if I'm Hyper?? But I'm not REALLY hyper, I'm really HYPO right now. It's like this vicious circle. 
Once you have RAI, are you :tongue0015:truly Hyper anymore? Will I always just be "Hypo"?
Do I stay Hypo only until my numbers straighten out and then when I'm at the normal range then I'm considered "Hyper" again?

Stop
The
Insanity!!!!!

It's very late and I probably shouldn't be on here but really, I am just searching for answers and to find something like that on the website of the drug that I think is now making me nutty is truly making my head spin.

Ok, Good night all!

But I still need to know- WHAT AM I??!! LOL


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Surgical removal or the thyroid or RAI will cause you to go hypo and you will need to have some kind of hormone replacement. So, right, you are no longer hyper after RAI.

Your goal won't be to get hyper or hypo, but euthyroid - that is, asymptomatic, feeling "normal," etc.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bosox10 said:


> So I was diagnosed with Grave's Disease last year May, and all the tests showed I was HYPER....TSH was a flat 0 last year when diagnosed....
> 
> So now after the RAI last year in July, and flipping me into HYPO mode, up to TSH of 17.83 at my highest, and now at 5.83, WHAT AM I ??!! LOL..
> 
> ...


You will always be a Graves' Disease patient who has had the thyroid zapped and is now dependent upon thyroxine replacement. You are in hypo mode now but hopefully you have a good doc and your med will be titrated until you are euthyroid (where "you" feel good.)

Why do you say Synthroid is making you nutty? How much are you taking?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yes, Graves is a life long buddy that must be kept in check even though the thyroid is no longer working.

What are your "nutty" symptoms? I am sorry you are not feeling well yet. I hope you will get some answers soon.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

When you have lab's be sure to ask for the FT-4 and FT-3 every time before making any replacement changes.

Also - if you change manufacturers you need to re-test in 6 weeks as different manufacturer use different fillers that absorb differently.

Do you have any recent labs to share other than TSH?

You sound more hyer your thoughts than your TSH is showing.

How much replacement are you on right now and for how long have you been taking that dose?


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

The labs required are discussed in your other thread.

Your question is not stupid. When it comes to your health and conflicting information, its better to ask then not.

As you've been told you will always have Grave's disease, however you won't always be hyper. They are not dependent on each other. Grave's cause hyper, but your RAI treatment fixed that issue. So now you require the medication.

I'm in your boat. Just had the RAI like a month ago and waiting on new labs to see if they dropped again. My doc runs TSH, FT4 and TT3. When I start requiring medication though I am going to insist on FT3 instead and wont settle. I'm also gonna ask to start my medication on the high dose side because I've been hyper for like 10 years now and don't want to drop into hypo as I'm trying to titrate.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JPGreco said:


> The labs required are discussed in your other thread.
> 
> Your question is not stupid. When it comes to your health and conflicting information, its better to ask then not.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I was hyper for 20 years and my life-style was configured around that circumstance. I am a very high energy person and always was even before Grave's entered into my life.


----------



## bosox10 (Jun 9, 2011)

Euthyroid- Ok, so that's a new word for me. Thanks everyone! I am currently on 137mcl of Synthroid. This was just "upped" on June 30th to be exact. Prior to that I was on 125 mcl..which I had been on for a couple months. THAT had been upped from 112mcl...
When I was taking the 112mcl, I felt "almost" normal. But when I went for my visit, my TSH was right under 6.0 and my doctor increased it to the 125...Then the next set of labs, my TSH only moved like .1 and my doctor thought I stopped taking the med's! So that's why it recently went up...
I "know" that the doctor wants me at a TSH range of around 1.0. Honestly, I didn't feel good at that level. I was moody, still sluggish, I can't loose weight no matter what I do, just overall felt crappy. When I was around 2.86, I "mentally" felt better- not great, but definately better. I thought we'd be able to try and keep me there but then I went up to the 5.86 (and yes, I understand that we need to test the T3/T4 from now on too) and I was shocked that I went up that much.
My doctor had actually said that sometimes they have to do the RAI a second or third time! I do NOT want that!!
My "nutty" symptoms...I cannot remember anything. I can't find words, I will fumble in the middle of a sentence (And I work with lawyers during the day-this is NOT a time to fumble!) I will walk into another room to get something and forget after taking the 3rd step out of the room-It's awful.
I am in "slug" mode. I don't want to get dressed and leave the house. I am NOT depressed- I just feel tired ALL the time, it's a chore to put on clothes that don't fit and leave the house! I will say, I was quite impressed that me and my son went thru a weekend course to get our Motorcycle license- in the 95 degree FL heat no less! I thought I would die but I did it! I was very proud (mostly for not dying LOL) but that was the beginning of June..I think about how I feel now-I would NEVER have been able to get thru it now.
AND MY EYES!!! They are goopie and watery to the point where I can't even wear makeup! Add that to my already just wanting to wear sweatpants when I leave the house and you get the overall picture of "unhealth" that I feel right now. 
And this is the funny part. Me and my hubby changed our diet about 2 mo's ago- I am ALMOST completely vegan-ish. I went to a plant based diet, and am trying to keep all diary out of my diet if possible since I do have GERD issues...and I eat just a small amt of chicken/some fish (hence the "almost" lol) I truly believe if I was eating normal processed food, I would feel worse, if that's possible...so I'm wondering, before I never ate ANY soy..now there is some soy added to my diet by virture of eliminating diary...could Soy affect my numbers?
To add insult to injury- husb loses like 13lbs on this diet- me- NOTHING.....MEN!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bosox10 said:


> Euthyroid- Ok, so that's a new word for me. Thanks everyone! I am currently on 137mcl of Synthroid. This was just "upped" on June 30th to be exact. Prior to that I was on 125 mcl..which I had been on for a couple months. THAT had been upped from 112mcl...
> When I was taking the 112mcl, I felt "almost" normal. But when I went for my visit, my TSH was right under 6.0 and my doctor increased it to the 125...Then the next set of labs, my TSH only moved like .1 and my doctor thought I stopped taking the med's! So that's why it recently went up...
> I "know" that the doctor wants me at a TSH range of around 1.0. Honestly, I didn't feel good at that level. I was moody, still sluggish, I can't loose weight no matter what I do, just overall felt crappy. When I was around 2.86, I "mentally" felt better- not great, but definately better. I thought we'd be able to try and keep me there but then I went up to the 5.86 (and yes, I understand that we need to test the T3/T4 from now on too) and I was shocked that I went up that much.
> My doctor had actually said that sometimes they have to do the RAI a second or third time! I do NOT want that!!
> ...


Your labs in your siggie are a year old. I wonder if you have some recent ones because a doctor who is dosing by TSH alone is going to get you nowhere fast!

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------

